# Dandruff and scaly eyes



## Sony72 (Sep 10, 2019)

We are fairly new to goats and have had our mom and triplets since May. I had posted about my goat losing hair around her eyes before and everyone said she is copper defienct or zinc deficient and she's been treated for both...she also has bad dandruff. Her babies are completely healthy- it's cold here already and her babies already are chunking up and have a thick, downy undercoat. Momma's fur is coarse and her undercoat consists mostly of dandruff.

We live on a dry climate (mostly). My hair and skin became dry when I first moved here. I have all her paperwork from the precious owner and she has always suffered from skin conditions.

1. Her dry skin and hair loss begins in the winter. 
2. The vet tested for lice, mites, and internal parasites- both negative
3. Treated with copper bolus due to hair loss on nose
4. Within a week she got dry around the eyes and began hair loss
5. Vet suspects zinc deficiency
6. Vet suspects this goat's immune system has a hard time balancing zinc and copper; treat on the other goes out of balance; turns into a viscous cycle.

I free feed loose goat mineral with copper but I'm not sure she enjoys them. I feed alfalfa pellets mixed with goat ration pellet, some beet pulp pellets, BOS and a sprinkle of grain to make it interesting.

So, what now? Is she just going to be an itchy, bald little pain in the butt? I gave her 5 days of Replamin Gel and now I'm giving her crushed zinc on a peanut butter cracker. Maybe I'll change the peanut butter for coconut oil.

I'm at a loss. She is otherwise happy and healthy.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Try offering a sheep mineral along with the goat mineral. If she needs more zinc, she will eat more of that mineral.

But I'm having dandruff troubles as well with winter coming, and they are and have been on zinc supplements as well as all other mineral supplements. So I am a bit confused too on the zinc standpoint.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try to add more fat to her diet - via DYNE, or other feedstuffs to see if it helps.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if you could be a bit more specific about the dates, doses, and products given since you've had her? I'm not sure if you keep detailed records on when you give the Replamin and zinc, etc. 

A daily ration of seeds (high in fat) may help! Black oil sunflower seeds are a popular bagged item in the U.S. for feeding wild birds and may be available near you. But also Flax seed is a great option. 

Also is Coconut Oil "a thing" in Canada? In the U.S. people use it in baking, etc. It would be great to smear around her eyes. It's solid at room temperature, but melts at skin temperature. 

Brushing her several times a week with a wire brush may help stimulate the oil glands under the skin as well. 

She's a lovely gal! How old is she?


----------



## Sony72 (Sep 10, 2019)

Momma is 3.5 years old. On the advice of others (recommended 5 days) I gave her 5mls of Replamin for 3 days and then stopped when someone else mentioned copper toxicity and said Replamin could make her symptoms worse. So, for the last 7 days I have given her a crushed 50mg zinc pill on a small peanut butter or coconut oil sandwich 2x a day. I am naive as to how long I'm supposed to continue this regime- until I see a difference or just for a specific period of time...?
I always mix BOS seeds with their feed. Coconut oil is used for everything from baking to skin care. She would hate me if I smeared coconut oil on her eyes...lol! But I'm going to do it anyway. I brush all my goats daily. She is just my problem child....as she also was the previous owner's problem child. 
Besides her skin problema she eats, drinks, likes attention and continues to be very stubborn.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

oh okay so you've just recently done the zinc for 7 days, got it. It will take weeks to see results if zinc is the issue.


----------



## Sony72 (Sep 10, 2019)

Do I continue the zinc regime indefinitely?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sony72 said:


> Do I continue the zinc regime indefinitely?


Yes


----------

